# Alt-Tag bei mehrer Bildern auf einmal



## Homajon (3. Mai 2005)

Hallo Community,

Ich schlage mich schon seit längerem mit einem Problem herum: und zwar will ich bei einer Galerie (normale HTML-Seite mit ein 100 Bildern) bei einzelen Bildergruppen den selben Alt-Text (wenn man mit der Maus über das Bild erscheint der Text) eingeben ohne es bei jedem einzeln eintippen zu müssen.

Sprich es sind zB:. 100 Bilder und für den ersten 50 will ich den Text "xy" eingeben und bei den restlichen 50 den Text "xyz".

Hoffe ihr könnte mir helfen oder habt einen Trick wie ich das in einem Programm wie Dreamweaver anstelle.

Thanx im vorhinein.


----------



## Gumbo (4. Mai 2005)

Eigentlich ist das alt-Attribut dazu gedacht, einen alternativen deskriptiven Text bei Nichtladen der Bilder anzubieten.


----------



## saschaf (4. Mai 2005)

Homajon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... den selben Alt-Text eingeben ohne es bei jedem einzeln eintippen zu müssen.



Hmm wie wärs mit Copy und Paste? 
Du kannst das ganze natürlich auch mit php realisieren.

MfG


----------



## hpvw (4. Mai 2005)

Um Gumbo zu ergänzen: Für das, was Du vorhast, ist das title-Attribut besser geeignet, denn  es wird von den meisten Browsern als Tooltip dargestellt, während z.B. Firefox das alt-Attribut gar nicht darstellt, solange die Bilder als Bilder dargestellt werden, denn es ist ein alternativer Text für Browser, die aus welchem Grund auch immer keine Bilder darstellen.

Hast Du eine ganze Gallerieseite mit 100 Bildern ohne Gallerieskript gemacht?

Ich habe ja nun selbst kein Dreamweaver, aber hätte eine Idee, was ich versuchen würde: Versuche doch im WYSIWYG mit Strg alle Bilder zu markieren, vielleicht kannst Du ja dann alle Eigenschaften auf einmal editieren.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## ulki (4. Mai 2005)

Ich denke auch das du den alternativen Text wenn du ihn schreibst auch richtig machen solltest. Der ist zum Beispiel auch fü Blinde wichtig. Die können den Text der ein Bild beschreibt lesen und bekommen so eine Vorstellung vom Inhalt. Überall also das gleiche hineinzuschreiben bringt also nicht wirklich was. Da wäre es schon sinnvoller ein Tooltip zu nutzen.
Nur so als Bemerkung am Rande


----------



## BugsBastard (4. Mai 2005)

Hi,

wenn Deine Bilder alle die gleiche Endung haben kannst das ganz einfach mit Suchen/ersetzen machen (im Quelltext).

z.B. stehen deine Bilder alle so da:
<img src="bild1.gif">
<img src="bild2.gif">
<img src="bild3.gif">

Lass dir den Quelltext anzeigen
mache Suchen und Ersetzen (müsste es eigentlich in Dreamweaver auch geben)
Suche=.gif">
ersetzen durch .gif" alt="xy">

Alternativ kannst du bei einigen Programmen auch nur ausgewählten Text ersetzen .

Gruss,

Thomas


----------



## Homajon (4. Mai 2005)

Zuerst einmal danke für eure Antworten.



> Versuche doch im WYSIWYG mit Strg alle Bilder zu markieren, vielleicht kannst Du ja dann alle Eigenschaften auf einmal editieren.


...das habe ich auch schon probiert aber ohne Erfolg.   

@ ulki
Kannst du mir ein Tool empfehlen?

...oder kennt ihr vielleicht so ein Tool, das bei mehrere Bilder auf einmal eine Art Logo-Leiste einbaut in die ich dann eben den gewünschten Text einbauen kann und das Logo der Website (so ähnlich wie ein Wasserzeichentool nur umfangreicher)?

Danke.


----------

